

Show HN: Get daily Japanese (or English) study reminders by email - dpapathanasiou
http://macaronics.com/articles/showhn

======
dpapathanasiou
Here's a site for improving your ability to read an write Japanese (or
English, if you're a native Japanese speaker).

It started as a hobby, to automatically send myself short study emails once a
day, but then I thought to open it up to anyone, as a crowd-sourced (i.e.,
human) translation project for learning foreign languages.

